# Dam I Have Had it Bad Before But



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Usually I can't sleep two days before the season starts but this year its been for about 8 days now. I feel like a zombie. Every year I have a nightmare that I overslept on the openner. I have not had it yet this year. Man I hope it don't come true. Something about this up coming season that has me juiced :drunk:


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

im having the very same problem at this very moment. only i see sheets of honkers slowly making their way into my dekes.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Just hope you don't get re-deployed to a resuce mission in our southern states! oke:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

PC, i had the over-sleeping dream two nights ago. i woke up and i didnt know if i should cry or put my fist through my wall. scary stuff.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I never really sleep the night before the opener, and the next day I am wide awake and ready to roll :strapped:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

over sleeping would suck for sure!! I think that I'll take my chances and sleep in my finisher in the field


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Last night was the worst sleep I've had in a long time.

Although I think it's because we had too much red bull while out scouting? :huh:

The birds didn't move until 7:30 last night and it was still 80 degrees. It's going to make a tough week of scouting the evenings with that.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Usually I can't sleep two days before the season starts but this year its been for about 8 days now. I feel like a zombie. Every year I have a nightmare that I overslept on the openner. I have not had it yet this year. Man I hope it don't come true. Something about this up coming season that has me juiced :drunk:


ahhhhh I was hoping I would run into the ol goose elf while out scouting last week...Do you still have the goose dodge????


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> I never really sleep the night before the opener, and the next day I am wide awake and ready to roll


 same here... probably play some poker or have a ESPN 2K5 baseball tourney on PS2... I dont know, I'm pumped!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

After scouting last night I have got it really bad now!!


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Good Luck boys...seems to be plenty of birds around. :beer:

Hopefully, I've got a few walleyes to catch yet down Kansas way, so I'll miss the early season again.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

This is the first year where I wish I had another 1-2 weeks before opener. Too much crap to do and not enough time.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I hear ya on the more time, 1-2 weeks might be a little excessive but I got a lot of **** yet to do. Wednesday night might be a long one, still got all the dekes packed in the attic of the garage and the blind needs a little work, no clue where some of my clothing is at. Got out this past weekend to do a little scouting and have been going nuts all week so far. Woke up monday morning and thought I was late getting out to the fields, then realized it was monday morning.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Madison said:


> PorkChop said:
> 
> 
> > Usually I can't sleep two days before the season starts but this year its been for about 8 days now. I feel like a zombie. Every year I have a nightmare that I overslept on the openner. I have not had it yet this year. Man I hope it don't come true. Something about this up coming season that has me juiced :drunk:
> ...


Nope got a new one that is in the process of getting regoosed!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

JIMC_ND said:


> Good Luck boys...seems to be plenty of birds around. :beer:
> 
> Hopefully, I've got a few walleyes to catch yet down Kansas way, so I'll miss the early season again.


Jim if you want to PM me where your seeing all those geese you can! :lol: :beer:


----------

